# completely disconnected from body



## Ronnie (Jul 5, 2011)

hello everyone,

i was just recently lip syncing to a song when i realized i couldn't control any of my movements nor feeling my lips moving. i've had DPD for approximately 5 years, and i've never felt quite this out of body. it's as though i've entirely stepped out of my body and cannot get back in. throughout my struggle with DPD, i can't remember ever feeling this out of body before. the worst part is that i don't know how to get back. i think i've convinced myself that i won't be able to recover and will just spiral downward. my panic attacks have also lowered in frequency but increased in severity. whenever i begin panicking, my palms get sweat and i have to 'jolt' my body to remind myself i'm alive.

how do you cope with any panic attacks you experience? i tend to only get them at night, when i'm avoiding my family and can't really leave my room. i realize my isolation is probably making it worse, but i don't know how to improve my situation. life on the outside just seems dull and not worth the effort of fitting myself back into society.

thanks for any and all suggestions


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

Doesn't staying in your room get dull as well? Seriously, go do stuff. Find hobbies. By doing so, your DP will remain in the background, and you'll stop thinking about it as much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> how do you cope with any panic attacks you experience? i tend to only get them at night, when i'm avoiding my family and can't really leave my room. i realize my isolation is probably making it worse, but i don't know how to improve my situation. life on the outside just seems dull and not worth the effort of fitting myself back into society.
> 
> thanks for any and all suggestions [/size][/color]


the way to get over panic attacks is simple : when the next attack comes, sit down, or lay down, and decide to face the panic. when it strikes and you feel like you'll go crazy, die, have a heart attack, do this : talk to the fears, and ask for more. ask for more fear, worse thoughts, beg for a heart attack, want to go crazy. doesn't matter how bad it gets, stay rock solid and don't move.

once you do it and realize that nothing happened, you'll stop fearing attacks, so you'll stop giving fuel.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you'd benefit from some gounding techniques. If you've had DP for 5 years now, you need to start taking it seriously, before it lasts longer. I saw from your profile you are 15, so you've had DP since you were 10, which is very young to get it. It would be good for you to start to write a diary, to give yourself some kind of life timeline, keep photos of events etc. It's important that you do this, to help you remember who you are, and keep you grounded and to help your memory. If you are staying in a lot, don't let your brain stagnate. Get a hobby- writing, reading, puzzles, paper crafts etc

Mindfulness is used to help PTDS for flashbacks, and also great for anxeity and DP as it brings you back to the moment when you feel yourself dissociating/ panicking/ don't feel connected to your body etc. It's amazing how simple breathing excercises can help you bring your body back together.

Here are some free recordings. Practice it every day, the breathing excercises are great for centering you when you get a panic atack, it's also good for DP. It helps you be aware of your body/ existence, when you have that horrible feeling of being outside of yourself, it'll pull you back into yourself and into your experience. Please give it a go, just 5 minutes a day, and then increase. Also, it's good for helping to acknowledge and release painful emotions you may be blocking.

http://marc.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=22

Are you having therapy?


----------

